# GTA 4 iCEnhancer: GTA 5-Optik mit ENB und anderen Mods - Do it yourself-Tipps für GTA-Fans



## AntonioFunes (9. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTA 4 iCEnhancer: GTA 5-Optik mit ENB und anderen Mods - Do it yourself-Tipps für GTA-Fans* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTA 4 iCEnhancer: GTA 5-Optik mit ENB und anderen Mods - Do it yourself-Tipps für GTA-Fans


----------



## DocX (9. Juli 2011)

Vor einer Stunde:
GTA 4 iCEnhancer: GTA 5-Optik mit ENB und anderen Mods - Do it yourself-Tipps für GTA-Fans

Vor einer Stunde:
Grand Theft Auto 5 - Vorschaubilder auf mögliche Grafik von GTA 5: Neue HD-Texturen für Teil 4 dank iCEnhancer

Gestern:
GTA 4 mit GTA 5-Grafik: Release-Termin für iCEnhancer 1.2.5 - Neue Bilder aus der Beta

Dazu immer wieder das pushen des Artikels. Echt schade, was aus der Website geworden ist, wird immer mehr zur Bild Zeitung der Spiele.


----------



## Nuallan (9. Juli 2011)

DocX schrieb:


> Echt schade, was aus der Website geworden ist, wird immer mehr zur Bild Zeitung der Spiele.


 
Nein, hier wird kein Buch verkauft


----------



## TCPip2k (9. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nein, hier wird kein Buch verkauft


 
Dafür verkaufen se Computer und machen Geld mit Amazon-links.


----------



## utlaginn (9. Juli 2011)

wobei dieser artikel nun wirklich sinn macht. die wichtigsten infos zusammengefasst inkl. quellen und auch die einschränkungen für die 1.0.7.0 berücksichtigt. 
ich hatte bisher wegen verschiedener vorbehalte meinerseits keinen gta-titel gespielt, mich aber grad wegen dieser mod-infos zum kauf im steamdeal entschlossen. habe das teil gestern abend dann im rahmen der möglichkeiten des 7er patches zurechtgemoddet (enb + bone's settings + fxaa) und freue mich jetzt über ein doch recht erstaunliches ergebnis.


----------



## Monstermic (9. Juli 2011)

ich finde die große story hier auch sehr gut. hatte mich bisher immer geärgert dass es nur schlichte Bilderupdates gab. nu wirds endlich schritt für schritt erklärt und verglichen. wunderbar!

eine sache wäre noch schön: vergleich der texturenpakete. Also Ultimate Textures gegen better city textures  etc. und was genau macht eigentlich die RealizmIV mod? kann man die auch noch drauf packen und siehts dann nochmal besser aus?


----------



## Sword_CH (10. Juli 2011)

Kann man mit dieser Mod a) seine alten Savegames benutzen und b) Achievements bei GFWL holen? Möchte irgendwann noch die 100% machen


----------



## ChristianKnacki (10. Juli 2011)

Notebook-User mit nVidia Optimus Technologie schauen seit dem Treiber 266.58 in die Röhre, weil das Game nicht mehr vom Notebook-Treiber erkannt wird und nicht auf die Geforce-Grafik umschaltet. Mit dem Treiber 260.99 geht es noch, doch der ist nicht gerade das Optimum... Vielleicht kann ja die Redaktion mal nachhaken warum das Spiel seit dem nicht mehr geht? Wäre sehr schön, wenn man seinen Treiber aktualisieren könnte um bessere Performance zu bekommen, höhere Stabilität und auch weniger Bugs im Treiber zu haben.


----------



## Stephan1982 (10. Juli 2011)

Erst mal finde ich es schön, dass auf die Kritik (mangelnde Infos usw.) reagiert wurde und ein ausführlicherer Artikel geschrieben wurde! Gut gemacht, PCGames! Warum nicht gleich so?

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Vergleichsbilder angeschaut. Die Spiegelungen auf den Autos etc. sehen ja wirklich besser aus, aber es gehen gleichzeitig auch alle satten Farben verloren! Das Spiel wirkt zu überbelichtet, so als hätte ich die Helligkeit an meinem Monitor zu hoch eingestellt! Alles wirkt blass und man hat nicht mehr das Gefühl in einem sonnigen Staat durch die Gegend zu cruisen! Wirkt alles zu kühl! Finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend! Ne Einstellung zwischen dem Original und dieser Mod wäre besser meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Erst mal finde ich es schön, dass auf die Kritik (mangelnde Infos usw.) reagiert wurde und ein ausführlicherer Artikel geschrieben wurde! Gut gemacht, PCGames! Warum nicht gleich so?


 
Warum nicht gleich so? Na, weil es vielleicht ein wenig dauert, bis jemand alles ausprobieren kann?  Im Ernst: Keine Redaktion hat so viele Leute, als dass man permanent zu jedem noch so alten Spiel alle Mods und Patches kennt oder sogar noch installiert haben könnte. Daher dauer'ts. Und bis dahin gibt es es eben schöne Bilder, was deutlich besser als gar nicht zu berichten.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Monstermic schrieb:


> eine sache wäre noch schön: vergleich der texturenpakete. Also Ultimate Textures gegen better city textures  etc. und was genau macht eigentlich die RealizmIV mod? kann man die auch noch drauf packen und siehts dann nochmal besser aus?


 
Realizm und iCEnhancer laufen zwar, beißen sich aber. Das Bild ist dann massiv überbelichtet. Mag sein, dass man das in den Settings ändern kann, aber nach ein paar Minuten rumprobieren habe ich aufgegeben. Infos im Netz waren gestern dazu keine zu finden. Was geht sind die diversen Road Textures. 

Andere Texturpakete muss ich erst noch testen.


----------



## Morathi (11. Juli 2011)

Sword_CH schrieb:


> Kann man mit dieser Mod a) seine alten Savegames benutzen und b) Achievements bei GFWL holen? Möchte irgendwann noch die 100% machen


 
a) Nein, leider nicht. ICEnhancer verlangt, das Spiel ohne GfWL zu starten (deswegen XLiveless installieren), womit die Savegames hinfällig werden.

b) Entsprechend auch nicht

Edit: Auch von mir großes Lob an die Redaktion für die doch noch relativ flinke Reaktion auf die Kritik . (Man meckert so viel, da muss man auch mal loben )


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> a) Nein, leider nicht. ICEnhancer verlangt, das Spiel ohne GfWL zu starten (deswegen XLiveless installieren), womit die Savegames hinfällig werden.


 
Mit dem Asi Loader von Alexander Blade läuft die Mod und die alten Savegames gehen. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen Xlive und Dsound sehen, iCEnhancer müsste also 100% funktionieren. Garantieren kann ich es aber nicht ^^ Getestet mit der Steam-Version 1.0.4.


----------



## Morathi (11. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Mit dem Asi Loader von Alexander Blade läuft die Mod und die alten Savegames gehen. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen Xlive und Dsound sehen, iCEnhancer müsste also 100% funktionieren. Garantieren kann ich es aber nicht ^^ Getestet mit der Steam-Version 1.0.4.


 
Ist die Steam-Version nicht die 1.0.7?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2011)

Es soll wohl möglich sein ein Downgrade unter Steam zu machen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> a) Nein, leider nicht. ICEnhancer verlangt, das Spiel ohne GfWL zu starten (deswegen XLiveless installieren), womit die Savegames hinfällig werden.



Man muss die Savegames nur verschieben -> GTA 4 iCEnhancer 1.2 Anleitung - Seite 7



Rabowke schrieb:


> Es soll wohl möglich sein ein Downgrade unter Steam zu machen.



Dürfte nicht gehen... Quelle?


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Dürfte nicht gehen... Quelle?


 Doch, der GTA 4 Rollback auf 1.0.4 geht auch mit der Steam-Version. Einfach bei Steam automatische Updates ausschalten, GTA4 Patch 1.0.4 drüber bügeln und Rockstar Social Club von der offiziellen Seite installieren. Ohne RGSC startet das Spiel mit dem alten Patch nicht. So hab ich's gemacht, läuft


----------



## Morathi (11. Juli 2011)

Interessant. Geht das auchnoch, NACHDEM man ICEnhancer aufgespielt hat?  Benutz das Ding grad mit der 1.0.7, läuft, aber naja, sind schon teilweise fiese Fehler drin.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Interessant. Geht das auchnoch, NACHDEM man ICEnhancer aufgespielt hat?  Benutz das Ding grad mit der 1.0.7, läuft, aber naja, sind schon teilweise fiese Fehler drin.


 Geht, aber du musst halt am Ende wieder den iCEnhancer ins GTA 4-Verzeichnis kopieren. Die ini am besten sichern, dann musst du da nix mehr anpassen.


----------



## Morathi (11. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Geht, aber du musst halt am Ende wieder den iCEnhancer ins GTA 4-Verzeichnis kopieren. Die ini am besten sichern, dann musst du da nix mehr anpassen.


 
Merci für die Info!


----------



## Nuallan (11. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Doch, der GTA 4 Rollback auf 1.0.4 geht auch mit der Steam-Version. Einfach bei Steam automatische Updates ausschalten, GTA4 Patch 1.0.4 drüber bügeln und Rockstar Social Club von der offiziellen Seite installieren. Ohne RGSC startet das Spiel mit dem alten Patch nicht. So hab ich's gemacht, läuft


 
Danke. Wäre echt nice, muss ich nachher mal testen. Und du benutzt den Asi-Loader von Alex?
Laut diesem Thread gibts trotzdem Probleme mit dem downgraden, vielleicht sind die Leute aber auch einfach nur unfähig


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Wichtig ist bei der Steam-Version nach dem Rollback auf 1.0.4, dass man das Spiel über den Social Club startet, nicht über die alte Verknüpfung. SO hat's bei mir geklappt (Win 7, 64 Bit). Mag sein, dass es je nach System anders aussieht.

Achja, noch ein Tipp: Am besten nach einer frischen Installation das GTAIV-Verzeichnis kopieren. Wenn es Probleme gibt, am besten wieder mit der Kopie ganz von vorne anfangen und Schritt für Schritt vorarbeiten. Habe gestern ewig mit Realizm und iCEnhancer rumprobiert...


----------



## maxvitzu (11. Juli 2011)

gibt es vielleicht die möglichkeit von 1.0.7. auf 1.0.4. zu downgraden ? besitze die nicht-steam-version und kann nirgends was zu diesem thema finden..


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2011)

Bei der nicht Steam-Installation kannst du doch einfach GTA IV neu installieren.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei der nicht Steam-Installation kannst du doch einfach GTA IV neu installieren.


 Genau, und dabei auch an den RGSC denken.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2011)

Also, ich konnte meine Steam-Version "downgraden", indem ich einfach den Patch 1.0.4 aus dem Internet runtergeladen und dann installiert habe. Bei Steam hatte ich in der Spielebibliothek das Autoupdate für GTA4 natürlich vorher ausgestellt. Wegen Social Club hatte ich dann aber Probleme, so dass ich es bei dem iCEnhancer + GTA Version 1.0.7 beließ. Bis auf gelegentlich unpassend helles oder dunkles Bild sieht man da schon deutlich, dass die Grafik irgendwie "realistischer" wirkt, vor allem wegen der Autoreflexionen. Nur ab und an wird der Himmel rot, das liegt dann wohl daran, dass der Mod nicht ganz zur 1.0.7 passt. Mal sehen, wie es dann mit der neuesten Version der ENB/iCE-Mod wird


----------



## Stephan1982 (11. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich so? Na, weil es vielleicht ein wenig dauert, bis jemand alles ausprobieren kann?  Im Ernst: Keine Redaktion hat so viele Leute, als dass man permanent zu jedem noch so alten Spiel alle Mods und Patches kennt oder sogar noch installiert haben könnte. Daher dauer'ts. Und bis dahin gibt es es eben schöne Bilder, was deutlich besser als gar nicht zu berichten.


 Naja, aber der erste Artikel war sehr lückenhaft und hat falsche Infos geliefert! Da stand zusammengefasst drin, dass man "nur" den ICenhancer brauch! Textur-Packs etc. wurden nicht erwähnt! Wenn man sich mit der Thematik nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt hat, dann sollte man auch keinen Artikel veröffentlichen, finde ich! Die Herangehensweise kann ja nicht sein, dass man einfach mal irgendwas auf Basis von Halbwissen aufs Papier bringt, erst dann wirklich recherchiert und letztlich einen korrigierten neuen Artikel schreibt! Ich hätte mir dann lieber 2-3 Tage mehr Zeit gelassen, um gleich einen vollständigen und richtigen Artikel zu präsentieren!

Aber es ist toll, dass überhaupt ein neuer Artikel erschienen ist!


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Naja, aber der erste Artikel war sehr lückenhaft und hat falsche Infos geliefert! Da stand zusammengefasst drin, dass man "nur" den ICenhancer brauch! Textur-Packs etc. wurden nicht erwähnt!


 Für den iCEnhancer braucht man auch keine Texturpacks. Die deutliche Verbesserung der Grafik erreicht man ja durch einfach drüberkopieren der Dateien, ohne lange an Settings rumzufummeln. Das weiß ich aus eigener Praxis. 

Dass der erste Artikel kein Guide war, ist klar - sollte er ja gar nicht sein. Aber falsch und lückenhaft? Nein, das sehe ich anders. Da muss man einfach mal trennen zwischen "Hey, es gibt Infos zu ner coolen Mod" und "Hey, so macht ihr das selber".


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Naja, aber der erste Artikel war sehr lückenhaft und hat falsche Infos geliefert! Da stand zusammengefasst drin, dass man "nur" den ICenhancer brauch! Textur-Packs etc. wurden nicht erwähnt!


 das ist ja auch nicht zwingend nötig, im Artikel sind ja auch Bilder nur mit dem iCEnhancer mit drin, diese mit dem Schieberegler zum vergleichen - und schon die sehen besser aus als ganz ohne Mod.

Bessere Texturen, Kantenglättung usw. kann man dann noch zusätzlichen nutzen, muss man aber nicht (da es auch ggf. zu viel Leistung frisst  ). klar: je größer Auflösung und Bildschirm, desto mehr machen andere Texturen usw. auch optisch aus.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Für den iCEnhancer braucht man auch keine Texturpacks. Die deutliche Verbesserung der Grafik erreicht man ja durch einfach drüberkopieren der Dateien, ohne lange an Settings rumzufummeln. Das weiß ich aus eigener Praxis.
> 
> Dass der erste Artikel kein Guide war, ist klar - sollte er ja gar nicht sein. Aber falsch und lückenhaft? Nein, das sehe ich anders. Da muss man einfach mal trennen zwischen "Hey, es gibt Infos zu ner coolen Mod" und "Hey, so macht ihr das selber".



Fahrlässig war aber, dass ihr anfangs das Temperaturproblem nicht erwähnt habt. Wenn ihr auf nen Link verweist & Anleitungen für ne Installation gebt, dann solltet ihr vorher wenigstens die Readme lesen. Auch wenn ein Graka-Tod deswegen unwahrscheinlich ist. 

Kann das mit der Steam Version heute leider nich mehr testen, da es bei mir einfach nich laden will. 
Egal welche Location, ich krieg seit Stunden max. 200-300 kbit/s. Ich hasse diesen Abzockverein.
Summer Sale hin oder her, für die Preise erwarte ich besseren Speed. Dabei sind die "Server" sogar noch gesponsert.. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Fahrlässig war aber, dass ihr das Temperaturproblem nicht erwähnt habt. Wenn ihr auf nen Link verweist & Anleitungen für ne Installation gebt, dann solltet ihr vorher wenigstens die Readme lesen. Auch wenn ein Graka-Tod deswegen unwahrscheinlich ist.


 Jein - bei einem How-To-Artikel gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht, bei einer News mit dem Fokus auf die Neuigkeit und Bilder muss aus meiner Sicht so ein Hinweis nicht stehen. Aber ich will nicht streiten 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Kann das mit der Steam Version heute leider nich mehr testen, da es bei mir einfach nich laden will.
> Egal welche Location, ich krieg seit Stunden max. 200-300 kbit/s. Ich hasse diesen Abzockverein.
> Summer Sale hin oder her, für die Preise erwarte ich besseren Speed. Dabei sind die "Server" sogar noch gesponsert.. *kopfschüttel*


Mein Steam-Download von GTA 4 hat über 10 Stunden gedauert  Im Laden gekauft hätte ich es schneller spielen können... eigentlich doof.


----------



## Morathi (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Downgrade bei steam gemacht und alles wieder neu drüber kopiert + ini gesaved und wieder überspielt. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem: Ich sehe kein Menu mehr (Also Grafik, Anzeige etc.) und nach kurzer Zeit hab ich den Screenwackler (wie wenn man besoffen is). Help?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2011)

Entweder Grafiktreiberproblem oder aber es geht halt doch nicht - kann sein, dass es mit Steam nicht so gut klappt? Haste Du denn noch andere Mods drauf, die vlt stören?


----------



## Morathi (11. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Entweder Grafiktreiberproblem oder aber es geht halt doch nicht - kann sein, dass es mit Steam nicht so gut klappt? Haste Du denn noch andere Mods drauf, die vlt stören?


 
Nein, keine. Grafikkarte kann es eigtl auch nicht sein, da ich die Mod mit 1.0.7.0 ja schon am laufen hatte, da haben mich nur die fehlenden features/der rote Himmel sehr genervt.


----------



## Stephan1982 (11. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Dass der erste Artikel kein Guide war, ist klar - sollte er ja gar nicht sein. Aber falsch und lückenhaft? Nein, das sehe ich anders. Da muss man einfach mal trennen zwischen "Hey, es gibt Infos zu ner coolen Mod" und "Hey, so macht ihr das selber".


 Ich will an sich nicht streiten. Der erste Artikel wurde *aber auschließlich* mit Bildern beworben die dadurch zustande kamen, dass der *ICenhancer in Kombination mit etlichen anderen Mods* benutzt wurde! Reine Vergleichsbilder Vanilla-Version vs. ICenhancer gabs gar nicht! Die wurden erst in dem jetztigen Guide hinzugefügt! Zudem stand in der Headline irgendwas von Bombst-Grafik! Der ICenhancer sorgt *allein* nicht für die im Ursprungsartikel gezeigten *Bombast-Sceens!* Deshalb war der erste Artikel für mich unzureichend! Aber lassen wir das jetzt! Wir haben eben unterschiedliche Ansichten.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein Downgrade bei steam gemacht und alles wieder neu drüber kopiert + ini gesaved und wieder überspielt. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem: Ich sehe kein Menu mehr (Also Grafik, Anzeige etc.) und nach kurzer Zeit hab ich den Screenwackler (wie wenn man besoffen is). Help?


Benutzt du xlive.dll? Nimm mal den anderen Loader (GTA 4 asiloader1020b.zip) oder starte zuerst das Spiel über launchgtaiv.exe (in irgendeiner readme stand was mit Kameraproblemen, wenn man es nicht tut).

Ansonsten am besten immer mit einer frischen Installation anfangen, insbesondere wenn du noch andere Mods benutzt. Manchmal entscheidet die Reihenfolge, ob es klappt


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Reine Vergleichsbilder Vanilla-Version vs. ICenhancer gabs gar nicht! Die wurden erst in dem jetztigen Guide hinzugefügt! Zudem stand in der Headline irgendwas von Bombst-Grafik! Der ICenhancer sorgt *allein* nicht für die im Ursprungsartikel gezeigten *Bombast-Sceens!* Deshalb war der erste Artikel für mich unzureichend! Aber lassen wir das jetzt! Wir haben eben unterschiedliche Ansichten.


Es gab keine Aussage, dass die Bilder *nur *durch den iCEnhancer möglich wären. Wie gesagt, in eine News gehört kein Hintergrundbericht, das muss man unterscheiden. Eine News ist eine schnelle Information, ein Guide eine Anleitung und ein Special oder eine Reportage liefern Hintergründe zu einer News oder zu einem Guide. Aufgrund der zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen und des Zeitaufwands gibt es auch meist eine entsprechende Reihenfolge - kurze News zuerst, danach die aufwändigeren Artikel. Auf die News zu verzichten ist natürlich keine Option.


----------



## Morathi (12. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Ansonsten am besten immer mit einer frischen Installation anfangen, insbesondere wenn du noch andere Mods benutzt. Manchmal entscheidet die Reihenfolge, ob es klappt



Dass dem so ist wissen wir spätestens seit Oblivion . Die Neuinstallation würde ich gerne vermeiden, habe auch die Steam-Version und wenn ich nur dran denke, nochmal 15GB runterladen zu müssen kommen mir die Tränen...


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Dass dem so ist wissen wir spätestens seit Oblivion . Die Neuinstallation würde ich gerne vermeiden, habe auch die Steam-Version und wenn ich nur dran denke, nochmal 15GB runterladen zu müssen kommen mir die Tränen...


 Drum hab ich einfach das ganze Verzeichnis kopiert und kann von da alle Dateien zurückkopieren. Dauert nur ein paar Minuten


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr eine rege Diskussion ist:
Ich hab massive Probleme Autos in GTA IV einzufügen. Ich hab mich seit mehreren Tagen gequält einen SLS AMG zu implementieren, ich bekomm es einfach nicht gebacken.

Gibt es irgendwo ein Carpack, fertiges Ziparchiv oder sonstige Tipps und Tricks wie man die Fahrzeuge sauber einfügt?

GTAplanet.de | Downloads - GTA: IV - 2011 Mercedes Benz SLS AMG v3.0 [EPM] ... diesen SLS wollte ich haben, hab probiert den SuperGT zu ersetzen. Die Schritte hab ich nachvollzogen, ich hab auch die Tools benutzt und keine Fehlermeldung erhalten. Spawnen wollte ich dann den SuperGT per Cheat, was aber nicht funktioniert hat, obwohl ich die Meldung "Cheat aktiviert!" gemeldet bekommen habe.

Vorschläge?!


----------



## Morathi (12. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Drum hab ich einfach das ganze Verzeichnis kopiert und kann von da alle Dateien zurückkopieren. Dauert nur ein paar Minuten


 
Ja, hab ich gelesen, war in meinem Fall allerdings schon etwas spät, da ich die Mod schon zeitgleich mit eurer ersten News installiert habe . Naja, Steam-sale ist ja vorbei, vllt läuft es dann wieder etwas flotter. Und solange das lädt, kann ich mich ja meinem Assassins-Creed-Schnäppchen widmen.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Doch, der GTA 4 Rollback auf 1.0.4 geht auch mit der Steam-Version. Einfach bei Steam automatische Updates ausschalten, GTA4 Patch 1.0.4 drüber bügeln und Rockstar Social Club von der offiziellen Seite installieren. Ohne RGSC startet das Spiel mit dem alten Patch nicht. So hab ich's gemacht, läuft



Also, habs jetzt mal versucht.. Erst wollte Patch 1.0.4.0 nicht installieren, weil er den RGSC nicht gefunden hat. Hab dann das Full Package von der Rockstar-Seite gezogen, installiert, und dann konnte ich patchen. Starten über RGSC klappt und iCEnhancer läuft auch supi.

ABER: Wie die Leute im Steam-Forum schon geschrieben haben, es gibt keine Menu-Optionen mehr, oder die sind unsichtbar. Ohne iCEnhancer gings noch, danach nicht mehr. Hattest du dasselbe Problem?


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> ABER: Wie die leute im Steam-Forum schon geschrieben haben, es gibt keine Menu-Optionen mehr, oder die sind unsichtbar. Ohne iCEnhancer gings noch, danach nicht mehr. Hattest du dasselbe Problem?


 Ja, hatte ich mit der xlive.dll, aber mit dsound.dll aus dem anderen Asi-Paket läuft es.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich mit der xlive.dll, aber mit dsound.dll aus dem anderen Asi-Paket läuft es.



Ok, Problem gefunden. Mit der dsound.dll läuft es zwar, aber nicht mit der FileCheckFix.asi dazu. Und genau die braucht man für die Mod-Fähigkeit. Xliveless hat das schon integriert. Ohne hab ich kein neues DoF und das Bild ist wieder spürbar heller.

Muss mich mal in diese ganze Filecheck-Geschichte reinlesen..


Edit: Hab alles probiert, es liegt an der Filelist.pak. Löschen oder mit ner leeren ersetzen (was ähnliches wird Xliveless oder die FileCheckFix.asi machen) bringt das Menu-Problem wieder zurück, und mit der richtigen Datei sieht iCEnhancer nicht so aus wie es aussehen sollte.

Das Bild ist auf jeden Fall viel zu hell, vor allem wenn man ins Sonnenlicht geht. Indoor ist es auch nicht korrekt, da ist es zu dunkel. Wie gesagt das neue DoF funktioniert auch nicht. Könnte auch gut sein das noch mehr nicht richtig läuft.

Es geht einfach nicht, liegt an der Steam-Version. Damit ist downgraden + iCEnhancer keine Option..
Falls jemand doch noch ne Lösung hat, her damit


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte heute Abend weitermachen und noch ein paar Texturpacks und Car Packs ausprobieren... vielleicht ergibt sich auch was mit der Asi-Problematik.


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Carpack, fertiges Ziparchiv oder sonstige Tipps und Tricks wie man die Fahrzeuge sauber einfügt?


Das Pack hier kann man einfach drüberkopieren und hat imho gute Modelle: YouTube - ‪GTA IV 100 REAL CARS MOD PACK VOL7‬‏

Ob die Autos dir gefallen, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall fand ich das Cruisen mit der S-Klasse dank Handling-Mod ganz fluffig ^^


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2011)

Danke dir Flo, läuft und sieht deutlich besser aus als die normalen Wagen. Trotzdem hab ich es nicht geschafft meinen besagten SLS AMG zu implementieren.

Hat das ein User hier schon mal gemacht, sprich Wagen per Hand mit div. Tools hinzugefügt?

Wenn ja, würde mich ein kleines How-To interessieren bzw. Hinweise, auf was man ggf. zu achten hat. Danke!


----------



## Nuallan (13. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke dir Flo, läuft und sieht deutlich besser aus als die normalen Wagen. Trotzdem hab ich es nicht geschafft meinen besagten SLS AMG zu implementieren.
> 
> Hat das ein User hier schon mal gemacht, sprich Wagen per Hand mit div. Tools hinzugefügt?
> 
> Wenn ja, würde mich ein kleines How-To interessieren bzw. Hinweise, auf was man ggf. zu achten hat. Danke!



Am besten ist immer noch nen Wagen zu ersetzen. Guter Youtube Link: YouTube - ‪GTA IV - Fahrzeuge ersetzen‬‏

Bearbeiten musst du eigentlich nur "carcols.dat", "handling.dat" und "vehicles.ide". Vorher Schreibschutz entfernen. In der Readme vom Auto stehen jeweils die neuen Werte. Im Video bearbeitet er noch ne 4te Datei, musst du aber nur bei wenigen Autos machen. Ist meist Schnickschnack.
Dann noch die .wft und .wtd umbenennen und mit Spark IV einfügen. 

Mach das aber nicht mit zu vielen Autos, sonst gibts den Taxi-Bug


----------



## ChristianKnacki (13. Juli 2011)

warum wird eigentlich meine Frage bezüglich des nVidia Verde Treibers (ab Version 266.5 für Notebooks und GTA4 ignoriert  Weder in den Kommentaren noch im Forum bekommt man eine Antwort, bzw nur Antworten die nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## utlaginn (13. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Realizm und iCEnhancer laufen zwar, beißen sich aber. Das Bild ist dann massiv überbelichtet. Mag sein, dass man das in den Settings ändern kann, aber nach ein paar Minuten rumprobieren habe ich aufgegeben. Infos im Netz waren gestern dazu keine zu finden. Was geht sind die diversen Road Textures.
> 
> Andere Texturpakete muss ich erst noch testen.


 
ich benutze mittlerweile die retail 1.0.4.0  mit H1Vltg3's modifizierter iCEnhancer 1.2 und habe keine probleme mit den RealizmIV texturen. falls es zu hell und überbelichtet rüberkommt, hilft es, in der iceconfig.ini den wert für AdaptationMin auf 0.45 oder noch weiter runterzusetzen. weiterhin ist es wichtig, die NightLightingIntensity auf mindestens 1.65 oder mehr hochzusetzen, sonst wird's einfach stockfinster. aber mal sehen, was die 1.25 bringt. H1Vltg3 | Facebook
hitzeprobleme sind nicht zu sehen bei meiner gtx460.


----------



## Nuallan (13. Juli 2011)

iCEnhancer 1.25 Anleitung + Download

Edit: Das Steam-Downgrade-Problem ist auch gelöst --> Downgrade


----------



## FlorianStangl (14. Juli 2011)

utlaginn schrieb:


> ich benutze mittlerweile die retail 1.0.4.0  mit H1Vltg3's modifizierter iCEnhancer 1.2


 Hab ich dann auch gefunden und war ganz zufrieden. Ist mittlerweile aber von Better City Textures und dem normalen iCE abgelöst. Tagsüber in der Sonne ist es sehr hell, nachts sehr dunkel - diesen Kontrastumfang empfinde ich als sehr ansprechend. Ist sicher Geschmackssache. 

Den 1.2.5 muss ich erst noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Svatlas (14. Juli 2011)

Hab im anderen Tread mal was geschrieben zum Thema Einstelungen.

Was den roten Himmel angeht reduziert mal die Detaildistanz unter Optionen. Danach trat der rote Himmel nicht mehr auf. Auch nach minimieren und Pause. Hoffe es klappt auch bei euch.


----------



## DES3RT (15. Juli 2011)

Für alle, die sich nicht schlüssig sind, ob der iCEnhancer 1.25 auf ihrem System laufen wird, hier mal meins zum Vergleich (2 Jahre alt):

- Gigabyite EP43-DS3L
- Intel Core2Quad Q8200 bei 2,33 GHz
- ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB
- OCZ 4GB DDR2
- Win7 Pro 64Bit SP1
- Auflösung 1920x1080 Pixel bei 60 Hz

Läuft bei allen Einstellungen auf hoch flüssig, Sichtweite und Detaildistanz beides auf 25

Kurios ist bei mir allerdings der Zustand, dass alles (SN Trainer, SparkIV (Carmods) und der iCE 1.25) ohne XliveLess oder sonstige ASI-Loader funktioniert. Hatte damit nämlich früher mal Probleme wegen der Spielstände und wollte es seitdem nicht mehr installieren. Online geht auch, allerdings wegen des Trainers nur Freemode mit anderen, die den Trainer drin haben.


----------



## tommygun (7. November 2011)

Hab auch nen Problem.

In ca. 50m Entfernung wird alles total unscharf ungefährt so, als ob das Spiel auf 640x480 eingestellt wäre. (Richtige Auflösung ist in der iceconfig.ini eingestellt).

Benutze noch folgende Mods (in dieser Reihenfolge installiert):

- Patch 1.0.0.4.
- Better City Textures
- GTA_IV_-_Real_Car_Mod_Pack_V1.1oc  von hier: GTA IV & EFLC Car Packs
(wobei dort nen scripthook.dll Problem auftaucht, leider gibt es das Pack ja nicht zum Selbstentpacken und nur mit Trainer, das NY Carpack muß ich noch ausprobieren)
- iCEnhancer135final


Jemand ne Idee, was man noch einstellen könnte, hab bis jetzt auch nix gefunden dazu.

ForceAntialiasing macht das ganze sogar noch schlimmer und FXAA ist ja angeblich standardmäßig an im 1.35.


----------



## utlaginn (7. November 2011)

ist vielleicht zu extremes dof für deinen geschmack. versuche doch mal die iceshader.fx im ordner "iCEnhancer135final\I'm leet I have 1040 version\3. Motion blur & Depth of field\No Depth of field". einfach die installierte mit der überschreiben. das fxaa wirst du los, indem du die options.txt löscht. den scripthook.dll-fehler habe ich auch. k.a., was da abgeht, negative konsequenzen scheint's aber nicht zu geben.


----------



## tommygun (9. November 2011)

Ja vielen Dank. Lag größtenteils am DoF.

Was mich nur wundert, wenn man FXAA ausmacht (option.txt löschen) Antialiasing und Anisotropy anmacht, wird es sehr verschwommen, anstatt geglättet.

Naja hab jetzt FXAA ohne AA und AF und jetzt passt es schon.

Nur in den Zwischensequenzen ist das Bild zu hell bzw. die Lichtquellen überstrahlt. Hat da jemand ne Lösung für.


Achso der Scripthook.dll Fehler liegt am Trainer der mitinstalliert wird vom Carpack, einfach die Trainer Dateien löschen und alles passt, bei mir ist es immer zum Absturz deswegen gekommen.


Und noch ne Frage, nach einer Weile fängt die Straße an zu flackern, Nebel zu versinken und später darauf, wird der ganze Bildschirm schwarz und man kann nur noch mit Shift+F12 in den normalen Modus umschalten.
Graka ist bei 60°C, können ja wohl noch keine Überhitzungserscheinungen sein?


----------



## utlaginn (9. November 2011)

die zwischensequenzen haben schon immer diese probleme unter icEnhancer und generell unter enb. ice meinte zwar, das mit der 1.35 gefixt zu haben, aber wie's scheint wohl doch nicht vollkommen. ist einfach ein technisches limit, muß man mit leben.

zum straßenflackern kann ich nichts sagen, läuft bei mir alles sauber soweit. hast du auch DKT70's hd-straßentexturen installiert? wäre ansonsten einen versuch wert. hier der link aus der readme: gtxd.img
einfach nach pc\data\cdimages schieben und überschreiben.

die graka-temps sind ok. die 1.35 macht kaum hitze bei mir (gtx 460), auch so um die 60°C. die vorgängerversion hat so bei 85°C rumgegrillt, ist gleich wieder rausgeflogen, mehr als 65°C will ich nicht.


----------

